# "Pariah"-Extract!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

First piece on the Ravenor Vs. Eisenhorn/Bequin-trilogy have finally been released. Linky: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Ravenor-versus-Eisenhorn.html



> _This, I think, will be my life story, and it will start here. You will not learn much from me, or you will learn everything. I have not yet decided which.
> 
> I know one thing, and that is that my life has too many stories within it. It is made out of stories, like a rope is wound from smaller strands, or a mosaic is made of little coloured tiles. I am made of stories. I must leave many of them out, otherwise the one that matters will not make a bit of sense. Some day, if I am alive, I might be persuaded to tell some of the stories I have omitted. But they are lies and fabulations and, anyway, I do not expect to live.
> 
> ...


I wonder if it will be written in 1st person from her perspective the entire book, or switch from her perspective to 3rd, like with Ravenor, or we will see more than one 1st perspective?  What are your opinons so far? It appears that she may have survived the ending of Eisenhorn.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> It appears that she may have survived the ending of Eisenhorn.


Well we knew that from _Ravenor_. Her battle with the Chaos Titan left her in a coma and Ravenor kept her body aboard his ship.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well we knew that from _Ravenor_. Her battle with the Chaos Titan left her in a coma and Ravenor kept her body aboard his ship.
> 
> 
> LotN


Oh yes I knew about that, but it has always been mysterious if she would ever awaken from that coma or would remain that way.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wordle sees this as:










So far, after posting 3 of these, they only appear really good when there's a ton of text involved.


----------

